# "No-Spill" Gas Cans



## rayvil01 (Jan 10, 2008)

Apparently they've passed a law that in many states, mine included, one has to use a "no-spill" gasoline can. I never had much of a problem with the ones that had a vent and a flex hose. But, it doesn't do any good to complain as the locals can't sell the old vented cans anymore, and Bailey's, et al can't ship them here.

I bought a new can when I bought a new saw...and this thing is a royal pain to use. It has a spring-loaded plunger and I can't seem to get the hang of it without making a mess. Bailey's has a set of units they sell with a push-button. Has anyone used that? Is it ok? Does anyone know of alternative cans that are good?

Thanks


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 10, 2008)

rayvil01 said:


> Apparently they've passed a law that in many states, mine included, one has to use a "no-spill" gasoline can. I never had much of a problem with the ones that had a vent and a flex hose. But, it doesn't do any good to complain as the locals can't sell the old vented cans anymore, and Bailey's, et al can't ship them here.
> 
> I bought a new can when I bought a new saw...and this thing is a royal pain to use. It has a spring-loaded plunger and I can't seem to get the hang of it without making a mess. Bailey's has a set of units they sell with a push-button. Has anyone used that? Is it ok? Does anyone know of alternative cans that are good?
> 
> Thanks



I use the no spill it is way better than the safety linkage garbage!


----------



## timhar (Jan 10, 2008)

I have spilled WAY more fuel with these "safety" jugs than I ever did with the old style jugs. I've resorted to picking up jugs at auctions whenever I can even if it is only to salvage the spout and vent cap so I can modify a newer jug.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the no-spill cans Bailey's sells.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the 2 1/2 gallon, no spill, push button and it works great.


----------



## KindlingKing (Jan 10, 2008)

Frank Boyer said:


> I have the 2 1/2 gallon, no spill, push button and it works great.



Yeah, I have the 1.25 gallon version and it works great. Only thing I'm not thrilled about is that there is no vent. When I drop down from elevation (say from 6000 ft) to foothills, my can sucks flat and leaves a big old crease. After the first suck-flat experience, each subsequent trip down the hill, it creases in the same spot. It will eventually crack there and voila! I'll have to buy a new can. Great way to sell a bunch of cans every so often.... Some say this is progress.

Funny thing is that the higher turn-over in gas cans will likely offset any environmental benefits from the few dribbles and fumes that were prevented. Same story for the ethanol in gas. My company recently funded a study that showed that more petroleum is used to distill the ethanol for gas than is offset by putting the ethanol in the gas. Same goes for the purported emissions benefits. Don't think that ADM doesn't know this and chuckle all the way to the bank. Classic case of environmentalism run-amuck!


----------



## BlueRider (Jan 10, 2008)

I have one of the 2 1/2 gal push button cans with the 6" flexible extension(strongly recomended by my dealer) and it works fine. it does take a bit of getting used to as the tip obscures most of the opening of the tank making it hard to see when it is full (old 051). It is easier with the translucent tank on my 038.

I also have one of those spring loaded jobs and it leakes more than pouring gas from a peanut butter jar without a funnel.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah that is what happens when engineers get involved.
It is supposed to be a safety can,my helper put it in the back
of my pickup and did not secure; when i got home four gallons
had leaked out near exhaust! How can anything have safety 
associated that leaks flammables by simply turning over?
Some of these dumb chits amaze me! The explosive factor
could have been better served by a lead plug, like the ones
on equipment fuel tanks! Instead of exploding the lead comes 
out and no leak! Heck I would rather have the old one gallon
with metal flex spout then any of these new ones. The no
spill is ok though at least it don't leak and easy to pour into;
instead of all over your saw!


----------



## rxe (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Stihl no-spill spout on my combi can. I would not go back to an ordinary can: take the cap off the saw, flip the can over, take off once the glugging has stopped, saw is now perfectly full. There's also no chance of kicking an open can over or dropping chips in it. 

The only problem is that I sometimes forget to put the cap on the bar oil side, and so pour 3 litres of bar oil over my feet when I am filling up the saw with mix.


----------



## oldsaw (Jan 11, 2008)

My Father in law gave me a 2 1/2 gal one with a twist nozzle. It doesn't twist and lock in any way, so you just have to hold it. Would be a lot easier if you had 3 hands. Very poor design, I end up using it to fill the normal 1 gallon cans as a back-up.

Mark


----------



## zopi (Jan 11, 2008)

rxe said:


> The only problem is that I sometimes forget to put the cap on the bar oil side, and so pour 3 litres of bar oil over my feet when I am filling up the saw with mix.



 Who hasn't?


----------



## woodshop (Jan 11, 2008)

rxe said:


> The only problem is that I sometimes forget to put the cap on the bar oil side, and so pour 3 litres of bar oil over my feet when I am filling up the saw with mix.


I do this on my saws... and end up with a pant leg and boot full of bar oil. At least when you're in the woods sawing you can "mop" it off you with sawdust, which works pretty well. 

I have the no spill with the spring loaded spout... can't really complain. They don't leak when tipped over or any position unless you push in on that spout. I have the same problem as Kindlingking with the pressure, only mine are plastic, and they just deform a little when low pressure and expand when high pressure. No big deal. Yeah a metal one though diff story I guess, same crease in metal over and over = metal fatigue.


----------



## rayvil01 (Jan 12, 2008)

BlueRider said:


> I also have one of those spring loaded jobs and it leakes more than pouring gas from a peanut butter jar without a funnel.



That's been my experience so far as well. I can't seem to get the hang of it.

Sounds like the push button type may be a good route to try.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## olyman (Jan 12, 2008)

after reading you gents experiences--sheesh---glad i dont own on of those pos---ive had my combi container for over 30 years---AND I AINT PARTING WITH IT--great plastic can--cant buy em like it anymore--


----------



## sawsong (Jan 13, 2008)

woodshop said:


> I do this on my saws... and end up with a pant leg and boot full of bar oil. At least when you're in the woods sawing you can "mop" it off you with sawdust, which works pretty well.
> 
> I have the no spill with the spring loaded spout... can't really complain. They don't leak when tipped over or any position unless you push in on that spout. I have the same problem as Kindlingking with the pressure, only mine are plastic, and they just deform a little when low pressure and expand when high pressure. No big deal. Yeah a metal one though diff story I guess, same crease in metal over and over = metal fatigue.



do none of you guys have the spring loaded no spill spouts on the bar oil side of the can as well? ive got a stihl combican with the no spill fuel spout one side and the no spill oil spout the other (slightly narrower tip to fit nicely into the tank on the saw). no more oil treated boots and trousers for me


----------



## woodshop (Jan 13, 2008)

sawsong said:


> do none of you guys have the spring loaded no spill spouts on the bar oil side of the can as well? ive got a stihl combican with the no spill fuel spout one side and the no spill oil spout the other (slightly narrower tip to fit nicely into the tank on the saw). no more oil treated boots and trousers for me



...the oil on the trousers and boot I was referring to comes from picking up the SAW after filling it, and forgetting to screw the cap back on, not from the oil container.


----------



## lmbeachy (Jan 13, 2008)

Been there and done that.


----------



## stonykill (Jan 13, 2008)

Ive got 2 problems with no spill cans. 1st I'm convinced its only called a no spill can because if it tips over it won't spill. However I spill more gas just trying to get a good controlled pour, than with conventional cans. 

My 2nd problem is a major safety issue. Leave a no spill can out in the sun, even in the shade to a point, and the can expands tremendously. When you release the pressure by pushing in the nozzle, say to gas up, a burst of gas sprays out, extending several feet sometimes. This is seriously unsafe. 

In this lawsuit hungry world we now live in, I see major lawsuits coming, either from "safety" cans exploding in the sunlight, or someone getting gas sprayed in their eyes. It's gonna happen.

I personally find good old fashioned gas cans much safer, for the 2 reasons listed above, and have gone back to them.

If the government doesn't like it ......:censored: . They never, and I mean never have a clue as to what is best, safest, realistic....


----------



## aquan8tor (Jan 14, 2008)

woodshop said:


> ...the oil on the trousers and boot I was referring to comes from picking up the SAW after filling it, and forgetting to screw the cap back on, not from the oil container.





I did that last year after re-painting my muffler and reinstalling it; I didn't realize you MUST use thread locker on those screws......lots of vibration and they back right out. I don't know about the 395, but on the 394XP, one of the muffler retaining screws on that H shaped plate on the bottom threads right through into the oil tank. DOH! I just couldn't understand why I was getting so much oil on my chaps........


----------



## OilHead (Jan 15, 2008)

Eagle all metal gas cans are still available. Theres a lot of places out there still selling them. I hate the plastic push button can I have it leaks some fuel when you shake it up .


----------



## OilHead (Jan 15, 2008)

Just Google Eagle Cans you find just what I think your lookin for . Hi


----------



## 046 (Jan 15, 2008)

why not use the best? 
here's a pic of mine.... Justrite one gal safety can with spout


----------



## rvennerbeck (Jan 15, 2008)

*No Spill Gas Cans*

I ended up buying the Blue and Yellow cans for Kerosene and Diesel. They are a little harder to find but have plain easy to use spouts!


----------

